# Auswahl des richtigen Spielernamens



## brazzjazz (4. November 2015)

Hallo in die Runde,

Ich spiele Multiplayer FPS, allen voran UT99 sowie das in Entwicklung befindliche Unreal Tournament (4). Mein derzeitiger Nick ist "merelywarmingup" - der kam zustande, als ich es beim katastrophalem Abschneiden bei Crysis 3 Multiplayer mit Humor nehmen wollte. Wobei ich mir dann dachte, dass sobald ich mal gut spiele, der Name weniger selbstironisch, als vielmehr überheblich wirkt..? Außerdem ist er recht lang. Mir ist aber noch kein vernünftiger sonstiger Nick eingefallen. Gibt es da irgendwelche Konventionen, die ich noch nicht bemerkt habe? Viele Namen sind zwar kurz, aber auch irgendwie ohne jede Bedeutung, wie "squish7" oder "mexx" oder sonstwas, und sind sehr verbreitet. Also, was meint ihr hiervon, und wie habt ihr euren eigenen Namen gefunden?


----------



## Shizuki (4. November 2015)

2 Methoden die mich imme zum richtigen Namen geführt haben:

1. schau dir einfach alles mögliche in deiner Umgebung an und wandle dessen Bezeichnung/Name ab oder kombinier diese. Du hast bestimmt eine Menge Dinge bei dir im Zimmer oder schau einfach mal aus dem Fenster.

2. überlege dir welche Dinge du magst und welch nam n damit zusammenhängen. Ich zum Beispiel mag Anim und japanische Namen und wollte unb dingt ein "Sh" und/oder "Y" im Namen und nach dem ich rumprobiert hatte kam eben mein jetziger Name bei raus.


----------



## norse (4. November 2015)

Meinen hat ein guter alter Freund mir erstellt - ich hab damals noch nie online gespielt und er hat mir einfach ein Account erstellt - noob_at_pc und ich mag ihn  er ist lustig und da ich mittlerweile doch etwas besser bin ist das ganze noch lustiger  Vorallem wenn man bei BF o.Ä. am Ende der Runde auf Platz 1 steht  auch im TS machts schonmal spaß, wenn einer "Noooob" ruft und ich reagiere


----------



## GeneralGonzo (4. November 2015)

Wieso so kompliziert? Ich nutze meinen Spitznamen aus Kindertagen verbunden mit einem Militärrank! Wichtig ist für mich, mich mit dem Nick identifizieren zu können - und eindeutig identifiziert zu werden


----------



## shootme55 (4. November 2015)

Ich hab meinen Nick bei einer LAN-Party verpasst bekommen nachdem ich im Saal herumgerufen habe, mich solle doch wer erschießen, weil ich bei CS 1.6 in einer schlampig gemachten Map in einer Spalte hängen geblieben bin und somit unbeabsichtigt zum Camper wurde. Nach dem nächsten Klobesuch hieß ich nicht mehr smaur sondern shootme. Ist doch alles wurscht


----------



## D4rkResistance (10. November 2015)

Ich war früher immer einer der Spieler, der alle 2 Wochen seinen Namen änderte, weil er mich langweilte. Dann hab ich mir eines Tages gedacht: "Ich brauche einen Namen, der optimal zu meinen Interessen passt". Ums kurz zu umschreiben....ich liebe die Farbe schwarz, Nächte, Dunkelheit...sowie Endzeit-, Wiederstand-, Rebellen-Filme/Spiele...das ganze Aufstand-Setting...also Menschen, die sich gegen Zombies, Mutanten, Aliens, sonstige Angreifer zur Wehr setzen. Und mein Name, sollte Zahlen enthalten...nicht so viele, aber so, das der Name irgendwie auffällt. Und nun nutze ich meinen Namen schon seit über 5 Jahren...und kenne niemanden, der genauso oder ähnlich heißt. Ziel erreicht.


----------



## GeneralGonzo (10. November 2015)

Ja, haste auch nen netten Nick gewählt!


----------



## Teutonnen (10. November 2015)

Mach doch einfach die CS-Methode - Kopf auf die Tastatur, beliebigen, drei- bis vierstelligen Abschnitt wählen, fertig.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (10. November 2015)

Meiner ist ganz simpel zustande gekommen, ich mag Wölfe und Verschwörungstheorien. Deshalb die Kombo aus beiden. Den Namen trage ich jetzt schon stolze 15 Jahre. Davor hatte ich mal einen anderen aber der gefiel mir irgendwann nicht mehr, Zufälligerweise hieß eine ziemlich bekannte Gruppierung in der WWE/WWF damals genauso  Als Logo bediene ich mich auch mal gerne an deren alten Artworks


----------



## DarkScorpion (10. November 2015)

Also mein Nick hatte auch eine Wandlung durch. Ursprünglich war es mal MK_Scorpion. Da ich ein absoluter Scorpion Fan bei Moral Kombat bin. Später wurde dann daraus DarkScorpion, da ich immer ein Schüler der Dunklen Seite der Macht war.

Kurze Rede  gar kein Sinn: such dir etwas was zu dir Passt. Und wenn es LilaPony ist


----------



## GeneralGonzo (12. November 2015)

DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Da ich ein absoluter Scorpion Fan bei Moral Kombat bin.



Wo gibt´s das Spiel? Das scheint interessant zu sein


----------



## DarkScorpion (12. November 2015)

GeneralGonzo schrieb:


> Wo gibt´s das Spiel? Das scheint interessant zu sein



Das ist die FSK 0 Fassung von Mortal Kombat mit biblischen Figuren


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (12. November 2015)

GeneralGonzo schrieb:


> Wo gibt´s das Spiel? Das scheint interessant zu sein



 Moral Kombat


----------



## DarkScorpion (12. November 2015)

Ja ist schon lustig wie ein komplett anderer Sinn entsteht wenn ein Buchstabe fehlt


----------



## Rizzard (12. November 2015)

Ein Kumpel von mir hieß früher in MP Shootern immer Kacknoob. Besch´d Name ever.


----------



## GeneralGonzo (12. November 2015)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Ein Kumpel von mir hieß früher in MP Shootern immer Kacknoob. Besch´d Name ever.



Jo !!
Hatte mir mal nen Erstaznick für zweiten Account bei Warcraft3 angelegt: TotalBeginner ! Was soll ich sagen, die Gegner haben im 1vs1 sich reihenweise überschätzt und dachten, den Anfänger mach ich mit schnellem Rush platt. Haben sich dann aber meist die Augen gerieben und böse Überraschungen erlebt


----------



## Gimmick (12. November 2015)

Hatte schon die diversesten Nicknames.
Und wenn man lange WoW oder sowas spielt muss man sich auch zwangsläufig mal für Twinks neue Namen überlegen, von daher wechsel ich mittlerweile ab und an mal je nach Spiel.

In CS hab ich, als ich immer weniger gespielt hab, immer n0reflex genommen x)


----------



## Red5FS (12. November 2015)

Hi,
als (kleiner) großer Star Wars Fan hab ich mir irgendwann Rot5/Red5 rausgepickt. 
Immer mal wieder gewechselt zw. dt./engl. bis Ich irgendwann bei Red5 hängengeblieben bin. 
Da ich nicht der einzige bin, der diesen Nick wohl gut findet, habe ich mich dann entschlossen diesen mit meinen Initialen zu versehen.
Somit ist er individueller und ich habe weniger Probleme bei z.B. Forenanmeldungen.
Gruß Red5FS


----------



## ryev (13. November 2015)

Ich hatte schon alles durch. Von "Nightshadow" über =VF=/\NV!|_ bis hin zu diversen Japanern. ryv war erst eine abkürzung von ryvex und ein kumpel meinte irgendwann "ich bin ryev, der russische kartoffelschnapsverkäufer".. und ja.. der bin ich jetzt seit 2007. bin aber deutsch.


----------



## Flautze (18. November 2015)

Moin,
ich weiß garnicht mehr wie mein Nick zustande gekommen ist, muss aber schon lange her sein.
Zunächst zu CS-Beta Zeiten wechselte ich abundzu (Ramses, Thunderhawk, ...)
Entstanden ist er glaube ich auf einer privat LAN
Namenstechnisch hatte man sich immer was lustiges/seltsames einfallen lassen , irgendwann kam da mal Flautze bei raus, und dabei bin ich bis auf Ausnahmen eigentlich hängen geblieben. 
Online nutze ich den Namen mindetens schon seit 2002 (Battlefield 1942-Zeiten)

Jemand anderen mit dem Namen habe ich auch noch nicht gefunden und für Foren-Anmeldungen ist der Name auch in 99% der Fälle verfügbar


----------



## Elvis_Cooper (18. November 2015)

Mein nick hatte seine erste Inspiration aus einem Helge Schneider Stück, genannt Erziehung, damals zu N64 zeiten nannte ich mich dann immer einfach nur Elvis, als dann irgendwann ein Spiel, ich glaube es war irgendein NHL teil auf der PS2, einen Nachnamen haben wollte hab ich mir nen Wolf überlegt und kam dann irgendwann zu Cooper.... Elvis, klingt ähnlich wie Alice....Elvis Cooper... passt. Nunja seitdem ist das mein Nick. Und entgegen aller ersten Eindrücke bin ich kein Riesenfan der beiden Musiker, obgleich ich deren Musik doch zu würdigen weiß und auch das ein oder andere mal zu lauschen pflege. Achja die Elvis has left the building jokes sind heutzutage immer noch beliebt aber sie werden nicht mehr lustiger 

Also was ich sagen will ist, die idee für einen Nick können von überall herkommen, halt einfach AUgen und Ohren offen, dann kommt auch die Inspiration.


----------



## masterX244 (27. November 2015)

meiner enthält ein bisschen zufall. wollte mich mal in ner Seite mit masterX anmelden aber da der schon vergeben war wurde die 244 zufällig ausgelost und vorgeschlagen. seither ist die immer an meinem Nick zu finden außer eine Seite hasst Zahlen aus irgendwelchen gründen.

Benutzerbild ist auch immer noch das selbe wie damals als ich meinen Nick ergattert hab 

Edit: Zu schnell geposted


----------



## Hennemi (27. November 2015)

Ich besitze zwei Nicks.
Den ich hier verwendet habe ist einfach eine Kombination aus meinem Vor- und Nachnamen.

Mein zweiter Nick ist einfach mein Spitzname.

Ich finde es ist wichtig das man sich mit seinem Nick irgendwie identifizieren kann


----------

